# 4 x 6-8 reps for deadlifts???



## fqqs (Apr 25, 2012)

I dont want to max, my priority is hypertrophy.

Just wondering if a few warmup sets + 4 x 6-8 workset reps would be ok for deadlifts?


----------



## MrKeenan (Apr 25, 2012)

If your open to some alternative advice mate I've been doing pyramid sets with my deads. Doing my warm ups, then 5 sets starting at 8 reps, 6, 4, 2 with progressively heavy weight. Then I go back to 5 - 6 reps with a lowered weight. As you say mate your interested in growing and I've been seeing great results with what I'm currently doing. This may just be relative to me though, just a little tip.


----------



## Cork (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah sure that's a fine number to work with.  Like MrKeenan suggested, you can throw in a lot of variation to it.  A 4x8 is pretty basic though.


----------



## brazey (Apr 25, 2012)

Whatever you enjoy doing while still progressing toward your goals is good.


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks good to me.  I like to pyramid mine up too sometimes.


----------



## fqqs (Apr 25, 2012)

> If your open to some alternative advice mate I've been doing pyramid sets with my deads. Doing my warm ups, then 5 sets starting at 8 reps, 6, 4, 2 with progressively heavy weight. Then I go back to 5 - 6 reps with a lowered weight. As you say mate your interested in growing and I've been seeing great results with what I'm currently doing. This may just be relative to me though, just a little tip.




hmm that looks good.

8,6,4,2 looks ok. how big are your increments? or for example if i can lift 315lbs x 6 how would this rep/scheme look like? thanks mate


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 25, 2012)

It's sometimes helpful to do low rep stuff especially on deads even if size is your goal. I usually like to stay in the 6-10 rep for deads, but last week I did a 5-3-1 and it felt great to go heavy and I was more sore than usual the next day. Mix it up.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 25, 2012)

and my increments went like this:

135X5, 225X5, 315X5, 365X3, 405X2, 275X14


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 25, 2012)

Also, if hypertrophy is your goal as you stated, you should be doing deads last, after all your lat work IMO.


----------



## fqqs (Apr 26, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Also, if hypertrophy is your goal as you stated, you should be doing deads last, after all your lat work IMO.



can you explain why?


----------



## donna199 (Apr 27, 2012)

If your open to some alternative advice mate I've been doing pyramid sets with my deads.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 27, 2012)

fqqs said:


> can you explain why?



Deads where down your CNS very quickly. Doing a back workout after doing deads is not gonna be nearly as effective as doing it before deads. Just my oppinion based on my experience. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## bull3441 (Apr 28, 2012)

My back day looks like this:

PULL-UPS 2x8-10 reps bodyweight 269lbs currently

BENT BB ROWS 135lbsx20 225x15 315x10 365x6-8 405(with wraps)x 5

DEAD LIFT  315x10 405x8-10 495x5 545x5 585x5 605x3 The following week I will do rack pulls(mid-shin) 5-3-1 & pull throughs.  I will do a 1RM on DL maybe once per month.  I can gauge my 1RM by my triple numbers.

1 ARM DB ROWS  160lbs 3x10-12 160 is the highest the db's go at my gym.

I will take the following day off from lifting as I'm shot.  Find what works for you, 5x5 and 5-3-1 routines are popular for a reason because they work.  After you warm up a 4-6 rep range imho is plenty for the DL.  Technique is key to the DL and please don't ever use wraps!  You're only as strong as your hands.


----------



## h.hulk73 (Jun 17, 2015)

fqqs said:


> I dont want to max, my priority is hypertrophy.
> 
> Just wondering if a few warmup sets + 4 x 6-8 workset reps would be ok for deadlifts?



A 4x8 is pretty basic


----------



## h.hulk73 (Jun 17, 2015)

fqqs said:


> I dont want to max, my priority is hypertrophy.
> 
> Just wondering if a few warmup sets + 4 x 6-8 workset reps would be ok for deadlifts?





bull3441 said:


> My back day looks like this:
> 
> PULL-UPS 2x8-10 reps bodyweight 269lbs currently
> 
> ...



Thanks for the useful post )


----------



## h.hulk73 (Jun 17, 2015)

fqqs said:


> I dont want to max, my priority is hypertrophy.
> 
> Just wondering if a few warmup sets + 4 x 6-8 workset reps would be ok for deadlifts?


mmm


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2015)

fqqs said:


> I dont want to max, my priority is hypertrophy.
> 
> Just wondering if a few warmup sets + 4 x 6-8 workset reps would be ok for deadlifts?



Sure that's fine. Just be wary of fatigue from the higher reps possibly causing form degradation. Other than that, go for it. Nothing wrong with that rep range, just make sure the keep the form tight in the later reps. Make sure you're eating enough for the size gains!


----------

